# Explorer-Fenster öffnen mit Java



## theasker (21. Mrz 2007)

Leute,

wie kann ich den Windows / Mac-Explorer mit Java aufrufen und dann einen gegebenen Pfad zu einem Ordner anzeigen lassen.
Kann ich auch erweiterte Ansichtsoptionen angeben, wie Thumbnails ... ?

Geht dass?
Gibt es außerdem eine Art Execute()-Befehl, mit dem ich den Explorer eben per cmd starten kann?

Btw.: Applet hat Vollzugriff.

MfG
theasker


----------



## The_S (21. Mrz 2007)

Also unter Windows is der Befehl

explorer.exe Pfad

also z. B.

explorer.exe C:\

MAC ... kA!


----------



## theasker (21. Mrz 2007)

Und wie mache ich dass dann in Java?

MfG
theasker


----------



## The_S (21. Mrz 2007)

über die Runtime


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Mrz 2007)

edit: jetzt aber


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c explorer.exe");
```


----------



## The_S (21. Mrz 2007)

so is einfacher


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("explorer.exe \"C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"");
```

 .


----------



## theasker (21. Mrz 2007)

Vielen Dank!
Wie kann ich eigentlich noch die Thumbnailansicht vom Explorer aktivieren?

Eh - und wie kann ich Breite, Höhe und Position des Explorer-Fensters definieren? 


MfG
vielen Dank!
theasker


----------



## The_S (21. Mrz 2007)

Deine letzten Punkte solltest ganz schnell wieder ganz tief vergraben! (BTW, die Methode geht ausschließlich unter Windows, nicht unter Linux oder MacOs!)


----------



## theasker (21. Mrz 2007)

Macht nix, in diesem Falle soll es sowieso nur für Win gehen 
Mac User können das Explorer(Finder)-Fenster sowieso besser aufrufen, da Mac ergonomisch ist, nicht    .


MfG
theasker


----------



## The_S (21. Mrz 2007)

Trotzdem wirst das so von java aus nicht steuern können. Evtl. mit der Win32API und JNI, aber von Java aus ... nope!


----------

